# 4 weeks pregnant



## D Moore (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm 4 weeks pregnant and stopped taking my metformin yesterday. Did anybody else stop their metformin? How long did it take for sugars to level again as mine have been high. Been told to increase my insulin by 2 units every 3 days. Thank you


----------



## trophywench (Apr 21, 2016)

Err, why were you taking Metformin?

There are 3 phases for BG in pregnancy - 1st trimester HIGH, 2nd trimester Low, 3rd - high and getting higher higher higher LOL - Pop! - back to normal except if you breast feed, in which case - Hypo city!

Of course everyone is a bit different but frankly - don't worry about keep having to change the amounts of insulin you need.  You need exactly how much you need, and that's that.

Hope it all goes swimmingly, like shelling peas LOL


----------



## D Moore (Apr 21, 2016)

Thank you for replying. I started on metformin when I was diagnosed, when I was put on insulin they kept me on metformin. Now I'm pregnant I'm not allowed to take it anymore. Im not worried about my insulin changes just worried about these high readings I've been having and how long before they go back to normal range


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi, I can't offer any advice regarding pregnancy, but just wanted to wish you many congratulations!  I hope that you manage to get those levels down soon - what insulin are you on? Perhaps your nurse can advise on increasing your insulin to carbs ratio? I'm wondering if you were put on metformin originally because they had misdiagnosed you as Type 2, as it's primarily (but not exclusively) a Type 2 medication. Usually it's if you have high insulin-resistance, are you on high doses of insulin?


----------



## D Moore (Apr 22, 2016)

Thank you. I'm on levemir and novorapid. Units of levemir are 9 in the and 11 at night. The nurse told me to increase it every 3 days and to phone her back on Tuesday. At the moment I've increased it to 10 and 12. Will increase it by maybe 2 units today. Still do not quite understand the carbon ratio etc but starting the DAFNE course in june


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2016)

D Moore said:


> Thank you. I'm on levemir and novorapid. Units of levemir are 9 in the and 11 at night. The nurse told me to increase it every 3 days and to phone her back on Tuesday. At the moment I've increased it to 10 and 12. Will increase it by maybe 2 units today. Still do not quite understand the carbon ratio etc but starting the DAFNE course in june


At those sort of doses it doesn't sound like you have any problem with insulin resistance, so not sure why they have kept you on the metformin after they put you on insulin  What are your waking blood sugar levels like? Good news that you have the DAFNE course coming up - a shame it isn't sooner! There is a free downloadable guide to carb counting from Diabetes UK, which might give you a better understanding:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk//upload/How we help/catalogue/Carbs-Count-2012.pdf


----------



## D Moore (Apr 22, 2016)

I think they kept me on it to help get my a1c down, I did ask to come off it before we starting trying to get pregnant but they said it was OK to stay on it. Sugars were 10.7 this morning. Going to put levemir at 11 this morning. Thank you for the link I'll check it out


----------



## KateR (Apr 22, 2016)

Congratulations. I hope all goes well with you and the little one.


----------



## Cleo (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello and congratulations with your pregnancy.  I just wanted to echo northerners advice re the carb counting resource he shared with you.  This is my second pregnancy and I used it at the beginning of my first pregnancy to get to grips with carb counting. I personally found it very helpful as it explained the building blocks of how everything works so you can take charge and adjust your doses.  Also I got the DAFNE blood glucose monitoring diaries which I also found helpful as they're designed with carb counting in mind so you can write down everything (nr of carbs, amount of insulin etc).  

In terms of the Metformin. - I was put on this in the last trimester to help with my insulin resistance - it helped me as I didn't have to inject bucket loads of insulin.  I'm 20 weeks now and my endocrinologist has prescribed it for me again.  I know this is not the same situation as you but just wanted to let you know that some hospitals do it in the last trimester . 

Good luck with everything - it's hard work but it's do-able and def worth it !


----------



## D Moore (Apr 22, 2016)

Thank you. I'm talking the nurse on Tuesday so I'm hoping the changes I've made will have kicked in by then. It's just worrying me seeing these readings. Good luck to you and congratulations x


----------



## trophywench (Apr 22, 2016)

Is this an ordinary DSN, have you not been referred to the specialist diabetic preg team yet?


----------



## D Moore (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm with a consultant, am seeing him soon


----------



## D Moore (Apr 22, 2016)

Sugars are finally going down!!


----------



## Cleo (Apr 22, 2016)

Good to hear ! 
The thing I found / find challenging with pregnancy is that your results will be affected by a number of variables including pregnancy hormones, but the type and amount of carbohydrate will also play a major role.  Do you weigh your food/ carbs at all ? That might be helpful.  I always use weighing scales or measuring cups.  With bread the ones that work best for me are Burgen and Hovis granary anything else is too problematic so I just don't bother ! I typically have 30 gr of carbs for breakfast and dinner and up to 60 gr at lunch but obviously everyone is different x


----------



## Cleo (Apr 22, 2016)

Also myfitnesspall is a good app for looking up carb content


----------



## D Moore (Apr 22, 2016)

Thank you Cleo. I do weigh and measure most of the time. My sugars are now back in range so I'm feeling a bit more positive now. I will look at the app you suggested. Thanks again


----------



## Nicola16 (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm new to this but I'm just coming up 16 weeks pregnant after being diagnosed with gestational diabetes at 12 weeks. The doctor has said they think I was type 2 without knowing it before hand (had no symptoms either before or during first 12 weeks and it was only picked up through urine test) but I am now on 2000mg of metoformin and insulin (novorapid and humulin). Seems the treatment is different for every one in pregnancy! As someone getting used to it I've found it confusing to be honest.

Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy


----------



## D Moore (Apr 23, 2016)

Ive been on insulin since July last year and I'm still confused.. My sugars are high again. Stressing out about it and worried sick. Will increase my insulin again tomorrow and will ask if I can go back onto metformin. Also wishing you a healthy pregnancy xx


----------

